# Decapitated.



## Captain Howdy (Jul 30, 2009)

A huge leap has been made towards to making Decapitated a band again!

They found a drummer: KrimhKerim from Thorns of Ivy, and also known for his many covers on Youtube. His real name: Kerim Lechner - An amazing drummer of course. 

Anybody else this fucking excited?! Decapitated is coming baaaaack \o/

(Sorry if this was not very formal or informational D: )

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decapitated (info)

http://www.youtube.com/user/krimhkerim?blend=1&ob=4 (Krim's userpage)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAjD1VQq2Bw&feature=channel_page (Invisible Control cover, song by Decapitated)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlAgu3Aq9z8&feature=channel_page (These Fighting Words cover, song by Devildriver)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nntwhzZKx4&feature=channel_page (Deathwish, song by Thorns of Ivy)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6hI0BjmTic&feature=channel_page (Beneath Seemingly Dead Soil, song by Thorns of Ivy)


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not excited.


----------

